# Tempestus Firebase Bundle



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

From Faeit:



> One of the new releases coming out that has been little talked about, is what is looking like a very smart bundle of scenery/ fortifications that is coming out. It consists of 1 Aquila Strongpoint, 2 Firestorm Redoubts, 1 Vengeance Weapons Battery, and 1 Imperial Defence Emplacement. While I only currently have the price at $270AUD, for some reason I could not find it in US dollars (no one seems to be talking about it)
> 
> 
> If that price is true, and I am hoping someone can verify it in different currencies, this looks like a bargain for some excellent terrain pieces. I know that I am looking at this bundle if these prices are right. So if anyone has the pricing in other currencies, please let the rest of us know.
> ...


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

It makes sense to bundle the Wall of Martyrs stuff. Giving it a discount could pursuade me to order a set.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

What's the tempestus firebase?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

It's just the bundle of bits of terrain for a knock-off price.

But I'm starting to think this rumour might be a dud, there isn't any mention of it on the November Release List so watch this space.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Ah, fairy snuff


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

jams said:


> What's the tempestus firebase?


I think it's a typo. It's probably supposed to be the Aquila Strongpoint.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

This is what it is rumored to be.
Aquila Strongpoint, 2 Firestorm Redoubts, 1 Vengeance Weapons Battery, and 1 Imperial Defence Emplacement. $270AUD


And here are today's results regading the Tempestus Firebase.



> via Stickmonkey on Faeit 212
> I think the terrain bundle gets announced last week of November in Dec WD, so its likely a December release. But I was pretty sure I’d heard there were other kits in the Wall of Martyrs line due too. A Tank firepoint and another command bunker if I recall correctly.


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a question about this. It has been announced in the latest WD, but there is still nothing up on the website about pre-orders or anything. Are we going to have to wait till the end of the month? This is an incredible deal that I want to get. Even if just to use as random terrain in a game rather than as a fortification, it would be awesome.


----------

